# Sila Sahin - Frisch Verliebt



## Backed (23 Mai 2013)

Anfang des Jahres kam das Ende ihrer zweieinhalbjährigen Beziehung zu GZSZ-Kollege Jörn Schlönvoigt (26). Jetzt haben die schöne „Let's Dance“-Kandidatin Sila Sahin endlich wieder die Frühlingsgefühle gepackt. Die 27-Jährige ist frisch verliebt!

„Ich bin verliebt, habe Schmetterlinge im Bauch“, zitiert die Zeitschrift „In“ die Schauspielerin.

Wer ihr Herzblatt ist, will die Schauspielerin nicht verraten. Doch eines stellt Sila in der „In“ klar: „Es ist niemand von ,GZSZ' oder ,Let's Dance'. Also auch nicht Christian!"

Seit Wochen wurde spekuliert, ob sich GZSZ-Star Sila und ihr „Let's Dance“-Partner Christian Polanc (34) beim Training näher gekommen sind.

Laut der Zeitschrift soll es sich um einen Fußballer handeln – doch Freunde von Sila sagen, es sei kein Prominenter.


----------



## romanderl (23 Mai 2013)

Leider bin es nicht ich


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2013)

Das wird nicht der Letzte in ihrem Leben bzw. Bett sein


----------



## beachkini (23 Mai 2013)

Richtig, sie hatte ja schon zu Jörn-Zeiten mindestens einen weiteren am Start.


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2013)

Jörn ist in meinen Augen ja auch kein richtiger Mann. Da muss man Verständnis haben, wenn sich ne Frau was anderes sucht


----------



## CelebMale (23 Mai 2013)

Scheisse Sila du solltest es doch mit Uns nicht erzählen.


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2013)

CelebMale schrieb:


> Scheisse Sila du solltest es doch mit Uns nicht erzählen.


Träum weiter


----------



## MetalFan (23 Mai 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Das wird nicht der Letzte in ihrem Leben bzw. Bett sein



Gibt es da irgendwo eine Liste in dem man sich eintragen kann?


----------



## Punisher (23 Mai 2013)




----------



## Max100 (23 Mai 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Jörn ist in meinen Augen ja auch kein richtiger Mann. Da muss man Verständnis haben, wenn sich ne Frau was anderes sucht



Endlich mal jemand der es ausspricht!


----------



## Backed (23 Mai 2013)

Ahahahah Punisher


----------



## Backed (29 Mai 2013)

Schauspielerin Sila Sahin (27) hat einen neuen Freund. Der GZSZ-Star liebt Dortmund-Fußballer und Nationalspieler Ilkay Gündogan (22).

Sahin und der BVB-Star lernten sich im April kennen, zwei Monate zuvor hatte sich die schöne Deutsch-Türkin von Serien-Kollege Jörn Schlönvoigt (26) getrennt.

Gegenüber „Bunte“ sagte Sahin: „Wir sehen uns leider nur selten, stehen aber in ständigem Kontakt. Wir telefonieren und simsen fast ununterbrochen.“


----------

